# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Pato ou Pata ?  Eis a questão...

## Julio Macieira

Adeus  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Olá Julio, :Olá:  

Acho que é um pato com duas patas  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Hum :Admirado:  ....é um patinho :HaEbouriffe:  .....e não é feio!

----------


## José Passos Campainha

E nesta imagem está em cima de uma pata!  :yb624:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Sendo pato ou pata não acho importante,importante será alimenta-lo de forma a que de uma boa jantarada. :yb624:  eheh: (boas fotos o pato tem pose)
Fiquem Bem

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Oi
Para mim é Pato, pois não conheço arroz de pata.lol

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva 
Num aspecto fisiológico do bicho pelo menos, estaremos todos de acordo, ou seja, tem membranas interdigitais (os dedos das patas ligados por uma membrana), ora assim sendo será um palmipede http://gl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palm%C3%ADpede. 

Quanto a ser pato ou pata, se for, será então em principio do Género Anas, a espécie futuro dirá com mais exactidão pelo fénótipo (aspecto exterior).

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pato

Quanto ser Raimundo António de Bulhão Pato, http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raimund...lh%C3%A3o_Pato não será de certeza mas ó Júlio fica sempre a sugestão para dares um nome próprio comum ao bicho :yb665:  :SbSourire: , fica bem não achas :yb665:  :SbSourire:  e então podes chamá-lo tipo...


> ...anda cá Raimundo António, olha a papinha que aqui o "ti Jule" tem para ti....


 :yb624: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

:yb624: 

So tu mesmo, Pedro

Chamar o animal de *palmipede 
*

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Este "PALMIPEDE GANSUS" e o animal mais esperto que existe...

Reparem bem que o bicho arranjou umas membranas interdigitais para nao ter que usar aliança. Vejam so o quanto foi esperto.


HEHEHEHE!

----------


## Rafael Flor

Tens ai um bichinho espectacular! é mt bonito  :bompost:  
obrigado  :tutasla:

----------

